# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Cần giúp đỡ về joomla

## muabuon

Các bạn ơi, mình là mem mới. Chuyện là vầy, mình đang hợp tác với người bạn định kinh doanh vật dụng cho chó mèo, nhưng mà còn sinh viên nên muốn tiết kiệm tối đa chi phí, định tìm cách tự làm web luôn cho rẻ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) 

Cơ mà mình có mấy thắc mắc, nhờ mọi người giải đáp giùm với nha >.<

thứ nhất là thiết kế web với joomla có nên đi học ngoài ko hay là học google được rồi nhỉ :-?

với lại nếu mà ra ngoài học thì có chỗ nào dạy chất lượng mà học phí mềm mềm tí hem ta >.<

à quên, mình ở tphcm hen ^^!

----------


## khuvucmuabannhadat

*Trả lời: Cần giúp đỡ về joomla*

Tạo trang web thương mại điện tử bằng joomla ko khó. Chỉ yêu cầu biết những kiến thức căn bản nhất về mạng máy tính. Trên internet có rất nhiều bài viết hướng dẫn cách xây dựng 1 website TMĐT bằng joomla. Nếu có thời gian thì tự tìm hiểu, khoảng 10 ngày là hoàn thiện xong trang web.

Những kiến thức mà các khoá dạy về joomla cung cấp ko nhiều lắm đâu, nhưng nếu đi học có thầy hướng dẫn thì có thể làm xong trang web nhanh chóng hơn.

----------

